# Grizzly G4003G VFD Conversion?



## raross61 (Jul 16, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone on here has done a VFD conversion on this machine? Also does anyone know what NEMA frame there motor is? Or a good side for NEMA frame information? I have a spare out of the machine motor, I I had a site where they list the sizes, I could maybe match my motor up to a 3 phase motor frame for a VFD conversion?
                                                        Thanks Bob in Oregon


----------



## marrtw (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a metric frame chart (it's probably metric, not NEMA):  http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/PDF/Metric_frame_chart.pdf

Do you have a 4003 currently?  If so, the frame should be listed on the motor.  

It's VERY easy to wire a VFD.  However, some lathe functions and safety features may not work if you bypass the existing electrical box and associated relays.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 16, 2013)

As a starting point, this thread may be useful to you.  There are a lot of similarities in modern units.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/11649-PM-1236-VFD-Conversion?highlight=1236

Also, I'm not really crazy about that Huanyang VFD and I never published the final programming details because, different firmware versions of the unit exist and some of the parameters are not the same.  -Didn't want to create a rats nest of trouble for folks.


Ray


----------



## raross61 (Jul 16, 2013)

marrtw said:


> Here's a metric frame chart (it's probably metric, not NEMA): http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/PDF/Metric_frame_chart.pdf
> 
> Do you have a 4003 currently? If so, the frame should be listed on the motor.
> 
> It's VERY easy to wire a VFD. However, some lathe functions and safety features may not work if you bypass the existing electrical box and associated relays.



Yes I have a G4003G now, and a spare motor, I will look on my spare motor, when I get a chance, I will also look at this website, and see what they have also.

                                               Thanks Bob in Oregon


----------



## Tciplumber (Jan 3, 2014)

Just joined the forum, and have been reading back dated posts.  Sorry if this is too late for your consideration.

I changed the motor on my G4003G a couple of months after purchasing the lathe.  An electrician friend gave me a 2 HP 3 phase motor.  It had a standard NEMA frame and bolted right on.  I bought a Hitachi VFD for it.  I also reconfigured the stock electrical buttons on the lathe itself to VFD more comfortably.  Most notable: the industrial potentiometer for speed control.

This was the icing on the cake move to an already wonderful machine and I recommend it highly.  Gearbox noise all but went away.  The machine is so much quieter.  Also, surface finish is much improved.


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Feb 10, 2015)

I am researching my Birmingham Lathe same machine different color the Leeson 192205 B3 mount is what should be used.

Best Price I could source. https://www.mrosupply.com/motors/ac-motors/metric-frame-motors/726330_192205_leeson/


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tciplumber said:


> I also reconfigured the stock electrical buttons on the lathe itself to VFD more comfortably.  Most notable: the industrial potentiometer for speed control.



Nice job with the controls.

Don't you miss having a jog button for those times when you can't get it to shift between gears?


----------

